# The Story of My Companions



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Grace: Grace is a cat my dad and I adopted from a lady who works with the Cat's Meow society. We saw an add on the Television guide, "Black female angora and kittens for adoption." Dad said, "Hey, get that number. Let's get a cat."

Grace's Story: Grace had been abandoned by her owner, as they moved away. She escaped the house, only to be mated by a feral tom while she was under a year old. She ended up kitting under a tree when someone found her. Practically a kitten herself, Grace and the kits were picked up by animal control and sent to live with a woman after they'd been checked over by a vet. 

The woman worked with the Cat's Meow, and was rehabilitating some feral cats at the time. Grace's kittens were quickly adopted, leaving Grace at home with the feral cats. Dad and I went to visit her, and she was beautiful. Long, black pelt, white star on her chest, and pale green eyes like the moon itself. We paid a fifty dollar donation to get her spayed, and after some weeks of healing from her surgery, we were clear to take her home. She was very timid at first, never wanted to be around us, and always stayed in the little carrier we brought her home in. She was so small.

After a six month long period of treats, love, and care, Grace opened her heart to us.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Lex: A lady who lived in the apartment building my dad manages and lives in had a dog. That dog got pregnant, and had puppies. Dad decided he wanted one.

Lex's Story: My dad paid six hundred dollars for the runt of the litter. She was whitish-cream colour, with brown spots here and there. We adopted her, and had doubts about her. The owner told us she was the offspring of two pure bred dogs. A shih tzu type dog and a large terrier of some sort. But Lex and her siblings al looked different and I began to wonder whether they were actually related or not.

Dad confronted the woman, and she responded angirly. She told us to just give her dog back. By this time, we grew fond of Lex,(who wouldn't, she's a puppy) and refused. The woman never spoke to us again, but we didn't care. She must have thought I was a stupid little girl. I know more about animals then many people think I do. 

Lex and Grace get along, and sleep together. Lex plays roughly, and gets the occasional claw, but usually they get along. I even spotted Grace grooming Lex once.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Kai: I got Kai, a solid red Veil Tail male for my tenth birthday.

Kai's Story: I bought Kai from the local pet store. Against my Mother's wishes, I wanted a red betta, as red is my favourite colour. (Mom wanted me to get a multi coloured one, but it looked sickly and wouldn't eat.)
I had Kai for three or four years, but I knew nothing about bettas, and he didn't live very happily. Before I get into his fate, I have a thread about him in the Memorials section, under "Kai, You Were Loved."


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Scout: I bought Scout shortly after Kai died.

Scout's story: As a petstore betta, you can only imagine how this poor fish was treated. A tiny cup, with slanted gravel that tore his tail so badly, I needed to come here to figure out what breed he was. Turns out, he's a Veil Tail. He lives in a 2.5 gal. with a filter, pink rocks, and a floating log with a fake skull resting on the gravel. (He has no plant; they were shredding him up and I can't get a hold of silk or real plants.)


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Snowball: This is of my earliest feline companion, who was with me through thick and thin, since I was five, until one terrible day.

Snowball's story: Christmas, 2006. I was five years old, and opening my last present. I was lead to the bathroom, where a vacuum cleaner box sat. Inside, a small, odd-eyed white kitten awaited me. She had seven "fingers" on each forepaw, and one blue and one green eye. 

As the years came and went, she managed to eat my bicycle streamers and poop them out on my bedroom floor. She slept on my bed every night. 
One day, my sister, Felicia, came to me and told me Snowball was pregnant. Sure enough, about a month later she kitted under the dining room table. She had many kits, but one died. We gave all the kittens away but one long haired grey tabby tom, who was later named Gizmo. We got Snowball fixed after the kits were weaned, and Gizmo was neutered once he was a couple months old. 

Snowball lost an eye at one point, her green one. 

It's been eight years since 2006. Money is tight, and we have to move in with mom's boyfriend Mike.(My parents are divorced)
Sadly, we can't keep my animals. My sister had moved away and taken her dog wither her. 
So...The pound came, and took my best friend and her son away. To this day, I don't know if my one-eyed half deaf little girl is alive or not. and that's the hardest part of having your animals taken away.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Bella: Bella was a Husky/Wolf/Shepherd/Malamute/Rottwieler cross.

Bella's Story: My sister took a puppy home one day, when I was two. My mother refused to allow her to keep it- until she saw her cute little face. When Gizmo saw Bella, he would hiss at her, yet go sleep on her when he was tired. The slightest move, and Giz would snarl at Bella Boo.

I grew up with Bella. Today she is eleven years old. (Yes, I'm thirteen.) She had a seizure a while back, but she's okay now. Like most large dogs, she has hip displaysia, but she carries on.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

I do realize some people will ignore this thread, due to how much writing I've put here. I understand and will not be offended if you just pass by. Have a great day, and I wish your fish well.


----------



## CosmoTheCutie (Feb 8, 2014)

Wow that's a great idea! You have had many furry friends! I'm sorry about Snowball and Gizmo that must be so hard just remember you gave them a great life while they were with you. Lovely stories


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

CosmoTheCutie said:


> Wow that's a great idea! You have had many furry friends! I'm sorry about Snowball and Gizmo that must be so hard just remember you gave them a great life while they were with you. Lovely stories


Thank you, very much.  I was going to just write Grace, Lex, and Scout's stories, but I had to add more.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I loved it, it's nice to know someone cares about their little friends so much to take the time to write it! :3


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

This is Bella.






And this is Gizmo.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

And Snowball,






And the unmentioned tom cat that I had, Thomas.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

I don't have a picture of Lex or Grace, though.


----------

